
UK contractors, see which companies are outside ir35 friendly - teddyuk
https://www.offpayroll.org.uk/
======
dastx
This whole IR35 thing is bollocks. And HMRC does not care. Companies big and
small are against it, I'd be surprised if any contractor is for it, most
contractor organisations are against it. But HMRC does not care. Absolute
bollocks.

